#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [新聞] 英老翁花26年拍下尼斯湖水怪

## 護狼_龍城悍將

..自第七世紀以來流傳至今、仍未解開謎團的尼斯湖水怪（Loch Nessie Monster），沈寂了一段時間後，再度成為焦點。一直相信有水怪存在的60歲英國老翁喬治•愛德華茲（George Edwards），花了26年時間，每周60小時苦候、觀察和搜索，聲稱成功拍到一幅「水怪」照片，並交給美國軍方水怪專家進行分析和印證，相信是迄今為止最清晰的尼斯湖「水怪」照片。

　　從照片所見，水平如鏡、一片寧靜的尼斯湖的中央，有一團深灰色物體突出水面，驟眼看是一種海洋生物的背部，從遠處看可以察覺到它的體形龐大，但無法確定那是甚麼。

　　愛德華茲說，這幅照片證明，尼斯湖「水怪」真的存在。自第七世紀流傳下來的傳說並非子虛烏有，而是真有其事。


http://hk.news.yahoo.com/%E8%8B%B1%E...072700119.html

----------


## wingwolf

哦哦哦尼斯湖水怪！！！！（激動）
UMA新聞最棒了！感謝護狼分享！  :Very Happy:  

26年一張照片？？
這簡直比野生大熊貓還稀有（驚）
不過話說“水怪”似乎是離很遠很遠，照片還是有些難以看清~




> 並交給美國軍方水怪專家進行分析和印證


所以說現在還沒有得到專家確認？
期待後續報道~~

----------

